# Vaping around the world...



## CloudmanJHB (23/3/16)

Morning everyone 

I hope everyone is well! So i was thinking wouldn't it be cool to have a map added to the site where we could all drop a pin stating where in the world we've vaped.

It would be very interesting to see where the sites the members are putting us vapers on the map!

Just a thought not sure how much work would be needed to get something like this implemented?
The moderators would have to advise if this is something they would be keen on implementing or not.

Anyways thats just my brain fart for the morning ... Use it don't use it 

Have a great day all !

Edit: https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=852400&location=south africa&add=1#

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/3/16)

I vape all day everywhere. so i think just me alone would have pins just about everywhere


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

This is a capital idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (23/3/16)

@CloudmanJHB Very cool idea! I think having something like that on the site will be a lot of work and might not integrate well with the ecigssa site itself. Although I am not a web developer, so I don't quite know. 

What we could maybe do is find out if google earth/maps has a type of "sharing" function. In other words, having one common URL to go to that shares every users pin-drop at a birds-eye view of the world. But just thinking of the data that needs to be saved, it sounds like a big feet. Essentially you would have to save coordinates of pin, name of person and so on. 

Unless one of the smart people on the forums just builds us our own google earth for vaping type thing


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

There is a map already - where members put pins in where they were
Can't find the thread
Was quite a while back
@Alex, do you remember where it was - may have been in the Community section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/3/16)

Thanks Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/3/16)

Silver said:


> There is a map already - where members put pins in where they were
> Can't find the thread
> Was quite a while back
> @Alex, do you remember where it was - may have been in the Community section


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-are-you-located.t957/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/where-are-you-located.t957/



Thanks @Alex!
You champ

I looked at the map now - looks quite cool
I see @Tom in Germany
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/3/16)

Thanks peeps !


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Added (ya gotta zoom waaaay out )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (23/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Added (ya gotta zoom waaaay out )





Dave


----------



## Alex (23/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Added (ya gotta zoom waaaay out )


Directions to your place.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Alex said:


> Directions to your place.
> View attachment 49082



I recommend you fly, not drive (or at least pack a lunch if you do).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/3/16)

@CloudmanJHB 

* Would this be something you would be interested in?* is one of the options for the poll ???


----------



## CloudmanJHB (24/3/16)

O dear  , mental note to self do not create threads prior to being completely awake! Thanks for the heads up will sort it out as soon as i get to a pc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (24/3/16)

Excuse another dofness attack on my part, but are we supposed to pin where we are based, or to pin various countries that we have vaped in? I travel a bit and vape in all places I land (even Dubai).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Hi @Neal 
I think its supposed to denote where you live

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quentin (8/5/16)

I just stumbled on to this awesome idea! Added a few places up in Africa where I've vaped! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (8/5/16)

Quentin said:


> I just stumbled on to this awesome idea! Added a few places up in Africa where I've vaped!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Good Idea, start a thread with heading: "Where I've vaped all over the world"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

